# What makes the 2022 model Y quieter over previous model years?



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I read that the double pane windows is a reason why the 2022 model Y is quieter. Is this the only reason? I would consider replacing the windows from my 2020 model if it's possible and reasonably priced.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That seems to be the primary reason.

I don't know if it's possible to retrofit the new windows into a vehicle designed for the old windows. There may be other hardware changes required that would make the job too expensive to consider. But if it's just a matter of replacing the side glass, it would appear to cost $300-$500 per window. And obtaining the windows might be a challenge, given how long Tesla can take to ship out parts for cars in need of repair. And you'd have to locate a shop willing to do the work - Tesla service centers generally refuse to perform these sorts of "upgrade" requests.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Is there actual evidence that it’s quieter?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I tried to get hold of Tesla Service but the automated system forced me to open a service call from the app.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Check the part numbers for the window seals (at the top of the door), mirror mount, the door seals (where the door closes onto the body) and the power window motors between 2020 and 2022. If any of the part numbers changed, add those to the cost of the upgrade.






Parts Catalog







epc.tesla.com


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Is there actual evidence that it’s quieter?







I don't doubt that it helps. But there are too many other ways for noise to intrude into the cabin. The windshield, top glass, and rear glass haven't changed. And you still have tire road noise coming from the wheel wells.


----------

